# corals, seahorses and ...?



## caffeinefix (Aug 23, 2010)

Here's the deal... I picked up a 100gal tank w/stand for super cheap and put it in my bedroom... I wish to do this reef tank heavy on coral & seahorses (peaceful)... How many seahorses/pipefish are recommended for a 100gal tank?
And what are the best tank-mates?
Also anyone have good or bad experiences with the CPR side mounted refugiums? Primarily for filtration/copapod reproduction

I wish to do this right and I'm finding all sorts of conflicting articles

*c/p*


----------



## Paul B (Aug 4, 2009)

You could put plenty of seahorses and pipefish in a 100 gallon tank, the problem is not their mass but their food. Those animals eat a lot and would like to eat all day. They don't have a stomach like ordinary fish, just a short tube so their dijestion is not too good and they can't store food so you should feed them a few times a day. Many pipefish will not eat dead frozen food but you can usually train seahorses to.
The biggest problem with the corals will be water purity and lack of circulation. Corals need stronger circulation and seahorses like gently water movement.
I have kept seahorses in my reef many times but I partition off an end of the tank for them. They can be kept with mandarins, clown gobies and any other fish that will not eat their food faster than the seahorses will eat. It does not leave many tankmate choices.

Here is a pair in my 100 gallon reef, I collected them in the Atlantic and here the female is transfering the eggs to the males pouch.


----------



## robertmathern (Aug 3, 2009)

yep like already stated corals like high flow and seahorses dont so its a tuff one to pull off but I have seen some nice softy /seahorse tanks before. Good luck


----------



## caffeinefix (Aug 23, 2010)

Now, there's an interesting factoid about water movement I didn't know nor has been mentioned on any of the other places I looked at (I must admit, not too many sites, I tried searching and just got a ton of hits for toys, Disney, and porn)


----------

